# Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show February 14th..



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Its that time coming soon..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

February 14th 2015
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 prepaid $30.00 at door 8 Foot Tables...
Questions 610-440-0487

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Kevin,I'll take my regular 3.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Sounds Good no problem.. See you there Friday 6-9 or Saturday at 7am.. :thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

You need to update your info page. Can I pay for tables via Paypal?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i'll take the 2 tables across the aisle from Tom (like last time). how do I get you payment?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Kevin. Make Toms total 4 tables. 

See you guys there. 

Hope Mr Alpink is going to be there with his drag strip!!!!!

Sorry to hear you closed the store pal. Wish there was a way we could help. Hope your healthy though. Thats the most Important thing pal!!!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

All good. We are set to go set up friday 6-9 and sat and 7am. Tan=bles will jsut be $25 dollars for 8ft table that day. I am working on website but had some trouble I also jsut had back surgery but we are good to g. All the regulars are booked or coming.. See you there..


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Had a great time at the last show and want to do it again!
I am going to be there and will take 2 tables unless the snow gets really bad but so far Doesn't look like it will be an issue.
See ya all there!
Keith


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks all, We will be all there including Al, We havent banned him yet..lol Al is always welcome.. But I had my surgery and all will get better ..website updated http://www.valleygoto.com..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Just to all who are concened. The show is happening. WE have no snow and they dont predict anything till saturday night. WE have all the great usual vendors and a new one or two also...Hope to see you there..:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL!!! I was getting the forecast this morning saying we are def on!!!

It seems to snow the last few shows but not to serious so we will see you there!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All packed up. Tom will be here by 6 am then here we come Kev.


----------

